# Help me pick a dress watch: MUT or Reverso?



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi folks,

I've been thinking long and hard about picking up a dress watch for use at work (I'm a lawyer working for the government) and other formal occasions. 

I really admire JLC as a brand and I want to pick one up for myself. I'm looking at a used piece somewhere in the 4k range and I think both the 34mm MUT and a couple of Reverso models like the Classique and perhaps the Duo are available at my price point. I'm not really able to go much higher and I don't think I will be able to find a new example for this price.

I have a number of sporty watches and a Max Bill automatic which has been pulling dress duty up until this point. What do you guys think? Which one would you pick? Should I be considering any other JLC models in this price range? I have a 6.75" wrist and would like to keep the size reasonable. Thanks for your input!


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Reversos, but the MUT is tough to beat as far as dress watches go. It's also much thinner than the Reverso Duo or, I think, the Classique. You'll have no trouble fitting it under a shirt cuff. Also, as far as watches of that caliber go, it's a bargain.

Check out this article if you haven't already seen it:

The Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultrathin


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO the MUT is dressier than the Reverso line...bith are excellent options!


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ I agree, for dress, the MUT, although purely from an aesthetic view, I prefer the art-deco squareness of the Reverso.


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

The MUT gets my vote as well. That piece exudes class....


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm biased because I really don't like square and rectangular watches so the iconic reverso is out for me. The MUT is spectacular though and one I considered long and hard when I purchased my Calendar. Good luck with your choice and share the result with us.

Nigel


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who replied in this thread so far. I appreciate all of your opinions. I must admit, I'm pretty enamoured by the caliber 849. It is a remarkable movement and probably the chief factor drawing me to the MUT.

I do have some reservations about the MUT's small size. I had a 34mm Max Bill and found it a bit small. Does anyone have any idea about how the MUT "wears" in comparison to the Reverso? Thoughts or pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

somniloquist said:


> A big thank you to everyone who replied in this thread so far. I appreciate all of your opinions. I must admit, I'm pretty enamoured by the caliber 849. It is a remarkable movement and probably the chief factor drawing me to the MUT.
> 
> I do have some reservations about the MUT's small size. I had a 34mm Max Bill and found it a bit small. Does anyone have any idea about how the MUT "wears" in comparison to the Reverso? Thoughts or pictures would be appreciated.


Reversos can wear a little funny because of the shape of the case. You should really try a few on before you buy one to make sure you like the way they fit.

Have you seen the 38 mm MUT? It might be a better option if you're worried about the 34 mm version being too small.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can stretch for it I would say MUT moon is my choice, beauty.


----------



## micreyes11 (Aug 22, 2012)

you can't go wrong either way, but I prefer the Reverso... such a unique classic watch...


----------



## cuhrioso (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi somniloquist,
Same job, exactly same wrist size, and same tastes here.
Perhaps this will help you?


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

cuhrioso said:


> Hi somniloquist,
> Same job, exactly same wrist size, and same tastes here.
> Perhaps this will help you?
> 
> View attachment 960338


Wow! That's a lot of coincidences. Your photo is very helpful. It's nice to see the comparison between sizes.

I tend to see more MUTs pop up for sale than Reverso Classiques which may mean I end up with one of those. Which one do you prefer, cuhrioso? Someone had suggested the 38mm MUT, which is excellent, but I have yet to see one around 4k. The Ultra Moon would be my clear preference, but it's beyond my budget.

Thanks for the replies, guys!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Tough choice there. Both are great!
But I'm a Reverso fan and have to go with that as its so unique.
Go to an AD and try them on. I've read fit will determined by a visit to find one for you.
The MUT moon would be awesome.

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## cuhrioso (Jun 19, 2012)

If I had to choose my choice would be the MUT.
I feel lucky for not having to do.
Regards.


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I did it. I picked up a Reverso Duo which arrived in the mail today. What a spectacular piece! I couldn't be happier and I think I made the right choice. The option of switching dials is a wonderful complication and makes it very versatile as a dressy piece.

Thanks to everyone for their views, I appreciate it.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

somniloquist said:


> Well, I did it. I picked up a Reverso Duo which arrived in the mail today. What a spectacular piece! I couldn't be happier and I think I made the right choice. The option of switching dials is a wonderful complication and makes it very versatile as a dressy piece.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their views, I appreciate it.


Congrats! That's my favorite complicated Reverso.

Now let's see some photos!


----------



## Mighty Pir (Feb 11, 2006)

Get both. I first got the MUT 38 and love it but had always wanted a Reverso...its one of the iconic watches that should be part of every collection. So on a recent trip out, I was able to see and try on a regular GT and that was it. Price wise it ended up being a bit cheaper than the MUT. Only problem that I have is that it came with a black leather strap. The MUT has a brown strap. I wish it was the other way around!!!


----------



## Pinito (Feb 18, 2013)

kaiserphoenix said:


> If you can stretch for it I would say MUT moon is my choice, beauty.


+1


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Reverso is a beautiful watch but not for all tastes, I had the Grande Reverso Calendar (gone). I like it a lot but got tired of the square shape, so my only JLC now is the Memovox. The MUT is Classic and elegant dress watch. Nice movement, but power reserve is just 35-hours (if that matters, I don't know) But I think MUT is the safest option|>


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

I went and did it again. I really love the Reverso Duo, it is such a cool piece. However, I just couldn't get that amazing calibre 849 out of my head, so I picked up a MUT 38 after finding one for a good price. It will mean eliminating a number of other nice pieces from my collection to pay for it, but I don't care. Here's some quick and dirty iPad shots of the pair.

Thanks again to everyone who provided their input and to cuhrioso for the tantalizing wristshot.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

somniloquist said:


> I went and did it again. I really love the Reverso Duo, it is such a cool piece. However, I just couldn't get that amazing calibre 849 out of my head, so I picked up a MUT 38 after finding one for a good price. It will mean eliminating a number of other nice pieces from my collection to pay for it, but I don't care. Here's some quick and dirty iPad shots of the pair.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who provided their input and to cuhrioso for the tantalizing wristshot.


Both are excellent choices and both are beautiful watches. Wear them in the best of health.


----------



## Mighty Pir (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the club!!! Now you just have to decide which one to wear today!!!


----------



## devoid (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchases!
I splurged on my mut moon earlier this year, and now I'm fixating on the duo.

I feel your pain


----------

